# Can't Open the Bonnet. (FIXED)



## lac (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi, Im unable to open the bonnet of my 2008 TT 2.0, Ive searched the forum for ideas but none found.

1) Ive stripped the interior plastics away from around the lever and lever removed and found to be working correctly and not broken and yes the handle returns back to its position after pulling.

2) I have tried pulling the handle whilst someone has pushed and pulled on the bonnet near the latch.

Im now stuck as to open the bonnet, I believe that the cable is in two parts, so im probably looking at the second half of the cable snapped/jammed etc.

I only had the bonnet open yesterday as i done a mid cycle oil change, Ive never had any issues regarding opening or closing the bonnet and its open at least once a week to check fluids etc.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

leigh


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Perhaps this helps:
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=778113


----------



## lac (Jun 30, 2014)

TT-driver said:


> Perhaps this helps:
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=778113


Thanks TT Driver, Ive just been out and taken off wheel and the arch liner and there is absolutley no access to any area in the engine bay or any way of getting to the cable.

Any other ideas anyone, Hope i dont have to cut up my front grille


----------



## lac (Jun 30, 2014)

Just had a listen around the area the cable runs and i can here the cable moving right up to the bonnet catch but nothing will release the catch. possible cable stretch. help me please ! [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## lac (Jun 30, 2014)

Bonnet now operating correctly, I called Audi who suggested removing the ball end of the cable from the handle inside the car and pulling with pliers, Tried this with no joy. Had another look in the wheel arch area with the inner removed , this time i found the cable which i pulled which popped the bonnet. The problem then became apparent , the cable had come out of the plastic coupler which holds the two separate cables together (this is located under a sponge tube next to the coolant resivour)

I the reattached the cable to the coupler and secured it with some strong cable ties either end. JOB DONE 

Advice to all Get some cable ties and secure the coupler before the same happens to you.

Thanks again to TT Driver for the advice regarding the wheel arch method. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## ttsprint (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi, I've the same problem, mk2 TT with bonnet that wont open. The cable went loose at the handle so I took off interior trim. There is still some tension at the handle end, although cable looks bit longer than it should be around the small white pully and pulling cable has no effect on release. cable noise around wheel arch end but not sure any at bonnet end. Just taken off the wheel and inner arch cover to get to the cable as described but I cant see any cable running through that area?? Are we talking about a MK2 8J (mine is early 2007) ? Any one know if audi garage can open from front of car with a tool through grill or similar method?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

The cable is high up there... it should be.


----------



## ttsprint (Apr 13, 2014)

Took another look last night - yes the cable is just visible if you lie on the floor under wheel arch(wheel and lining removed) and look up the small gap behind the headlight unit. Its not in the wheel arch with the electrical cables but inside the engine compartment. Its not possible to a hand in to it but I managed to get a stiff wire hook up to reach the cable, pulled down and 'hey presto' the end of the cable came through. This had come adrift from the other half of the cable in the linkage next to the water reservoir. Pulled cable with pliers and bonnet popped open. Now just to fix the linkage, oil cables and hopefully will keep working. Can't see why Audi designed a 2-part cable - double risk of failure - as many have and will find out! Thanks TT-driver for guide on how to fix.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

ttsprint said:


> Can't see why Audi designed a 2-part cable - double risk of failure - as many have and will find out!


Simple: the first half from the inside to mid way the engine bay is put in place by those who build up the interior. Quite close to when the car is finalised the entire front end is put onto the car. Literally the radiator/intercooler/condensor/fans assembly, the headlights, the bonnet lock and the horns. They are all on this pre-assembled composite frame you can still see in the engine bay. The bonnet unlock cable is then clicked on to the other half and all the other connectors and hoses are connected. Next they put on the bumper/grille assembly.


----------

